# Greetings Horse folks



## GyJDIrwin (May 15, 2008)

Greetings. I’m John and I live on a horse farm with 60 horses.

I’m really here to ask a question, but first a little background. I have a very good friend who is dealing with some issues in the courts. We can not seem to find a good Lawyer who knows equine Law. So now I guess my question is; Does anybody know a good way to search out an Equine Attorney? Thanks for any help and I hope everybody has a great day.

John


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Wow, 60 horses?! Awesome!
Here's a link that may help:
http://lawyers.findlaw.com/lawyer/practice/Equine

Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 
i cant help you because i live in a whole different country...sorry


----------

